# Linking Artisan via Bluetooth



## Django Coffee Co. (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi Guys,

We roast on a Toper which is linked to our Artisan profiling system via a cable to a really old and slow laptop. Does anybody know if it is possible to add a Bluetooth adapter to the Arduino Uno in order to link it up to an Ipad instead?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes. You need a specific Bluetooth chip (about the same price as a normal one) is there a possibility to link via wi-fi as it would be more reliable than Bluetooth. https://shop.pimoroni.com/products/bluefruit-le-bluetooth-low-energy-ble-4-0-breakout?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlepla&variant=653514969&gclid=CNuI9Z6nw9MCFUeVGwodWOMK2g


----------



## Django Coffee Co. (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi Rob,

Thanks for the help, I was sure that I had already sent you a reply. We would prefer to use wi-fi, do you have a link for a suitable wi-fi chip?

Thanks again.


----------

